# Lamborghini Gallardo Wheel specs



## Nagaro04_S4 (Jul 6, 2007)

Can anyone confirm the bolt pattern and ET (offset) for a Lamborghini Gallardo wheel? I think it may be a 5x112...not sure on the ET.
Crazy idea - if they are 5x112 and ET of 43 they may fit on my 2004 S4 (needs a ET43) ....the back will be a bit crazy (11 inch wide wheels!!)...not sure if it is good for the AWD
The only easy day was yesterday.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

If you need help locating Gallardo wheels, I can help you find them without using Ebay. Might be cheaper too.


----------



## Nagaro04_S4 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*

Well I am considering a set at the moment as I think they would be an interesting twidt on an Audi S4. At what price are you able to obtain a set?


----------



## VRSWAP (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (Nagaro04_S4)*

i seen galardo wheels on a audi at waterfest last weekend.
Do it!


----------



## Silber2eight (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (VRSWAP)*

here is a question for the staggered wheels on a quattro... is the Gallardo all-wheel drive or is it not?
if it is, why is there not a problem with the driveline system with 11 inch rears and 8 inch fronts (+- 12-13mm or .5 inch) compared to what is in any standard quattro? and or how have the quattro systems evloved over time (what are main differences/improvements?
Food 4 Thought.


----------



## Whisp (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (Silber2eight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silber2eight* »_here is a question for the staggered wheels on a quattro... is the Gallardo all-wheel drive or is it not?
if it is, why is there not a problem with the driveline system with 11 inch rears and 8 inch fronts (+- 12-13mm or .5 inch) compared to what is in any standard quattro? and or how have the quattro systems evloved over time (what are main differences/improvements?
Food 4 Thought.

a month after the thred yes ther Gallardo is AWD


----------



## DocPolo (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (Whisp)*

The data of the original Gallardo Wheels are:
front: 8.5x19 ET42
rear: 11x19 ET55

We drive the front wheels on our 2001 A4:


----------



## 2k4BlackMagicGLI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (DocPolo)*

Width of the tires has no effect on the AWD. It is the overall diameter that has to be taken into consideration. In the case of Quattro and Haldex, the difference in OD should be within a 4% difference.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i was told by a friend who worked for Stasis that 1% or less is the best to prevent abnormal center diff wear.


----------



## toymachineracin (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*


----------



## jeremyabe32 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo Wheel specs (Nagaro04_S4)*

would these wheels ever fit on an 01 jetta?


----------



## project lil ugly (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo Wheel specs (jeremyabe32)*

would Lamborghini wheels work on my 2001 s4


----------



## DocPolo (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo Wheel specs (project lil ugly)*

yes it will work if you use 4 front wheels 8.5x19 , the black one is a 2001 A4.


----------



## project lil ugly (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo Wheel specs (DocPolo)*

my 2001 s4 b5 the black a4 in the pic is a b6


----------



## nul0s (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Lamborghini Gallardo Wheel specs (project lil ugly)*

how did you find 4 front wheels???


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i still have four rears for sale....


----------



## Audipmpn (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*

I want 4 fronts!!!


----------



## mdeneso (Feb 16, 2008)

this was just the info I needed. thanks


----------



## mdeneso (Feb 16, 2008)

this was just the info I needed. thanks


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

For anyone wondering how b5 fitment looks :thumbup:


----------



## wulfsburg (Jan 14, 2010)

would they fit on my Bugatti??


----------



## bmfcustoms (Nov 28, 2010)

Hartmann sells new repro's for Audi and VW owners.


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> For anyone wondering how b5 fitment looks :thumbup:


 wow that is nice!!! opcorn:


----------



## Da4kness (Dec 8, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> For anyone wondering how b5 fitment looks :thumbup:


What taillights are these? Really diggin em 4 sum reason.

And after seeing this pic... I may be putting my lambos on my b5 and getting new wheels for my b6... Hhmmmm


----------

